# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  MuILD

## SkypeGoat

So I was thinking back to my younger dreams, and I recalled a dream.

(Now every morning I had my ipod play "Sun King" by the Beatles, which is a very soothing soft song. After it would be a more upbeat song to wake me up)

In the dream I was looking for quarters around my school to put in this boom box. When I put in enough quarters, it started playing "Sun King" I proceeded to walk around the school and find my Dad. 
Then I woke up to hear the last seconds of "Sun King" play before the other song.

This got me thinking, if one were to meditate on becoming lucid while listening to a single song, really concentrating on the fact that when they hear this song they are dreaming, (and do a RC....ect.) could it work?

*The Music Induced Lucid Dream.*

After this meditation, one would do 1 of the 2 things (I don't know which one will work. ::?: )

1 Set the song to play during a REM period.

or 
2 Sleep a bit, (to relax) then wake up, and set back to bed while listening to the song.

What do you think? Could it work? Has it been done?
Feed me back if you please? :smiley:

----------


## Shift

I actually did this over the summer with no success whatsoever except that in one dream I was in my car and the CD was playing with the two songs on it, but not the song itself. I listened to the song about 8 times a day for three months with no success, training myself to thoroughly reality check every time I heard it.

----------


## slash112

well, the weird thing is, this should theoretically work, but i had no success when i tryed it a while ago, and anyone i have heard from had no success. but it should work, because i tend to hear things in my dream from the outside world, like talking, knocking on my door etc. which is usually how i know to wake up, but if i was to ever try using that to my advantage somehow, it would never work. but ill look into it a bit more for you.

p.s. dont call it music induced, because you want it to have a bigger scope than music, if you really want to name it at this point, call it something like sound induced, or something like that, because i bet you that if you recoreded on your mobile phone/cell phone someone saying "do a reality check" and used it as an alarm tone, you would probably hear it in the dream, and instead of waking yourself up, you do a reality check, therefore becoming lucid.

so, give this technique a bigger scope, then it could have potential to be a good technique. if you want to stick to my advice, i think you still have time to edit.

----------


## Shift

It actually does not need a name at all, as it is simply an EILD. However, whether playing music in your environment during a REM period will induce it is the reason I have not locked this, since I feel like it could be studied. On one hand, yes some Nova Dreamers + etc. incorporate beeping. On the other hand, I have not seen a lot about music even though so many people wake up to music. So, this EILD with a specific music approach could be looked at more in depth, IMO.

I honestly think that researching it, there are probably some papers on this that would answer the question without requiring any other effort on our parts.

----------

